# Husky can't play?



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

I rescued a two year old Siberian Husky recently and I can't get him to play. The rescue doesn't really know his history since he came in as a stray, but I assume he was just poorly socialized. The one toy he responds to are furry squeaking toys, he'll chew um and take them outside and bury them in the yard. But I think thats his prey drive kicking into gear, thats it. When it comes to tennis balls or bones he rarely shows interest in it. Sometimes I can get him to chase after a ball, but he'll just bite it then leave it. Most of the time when I throw the ball around to get him excited he just stares and lays down. 

My mom's friend owns two labs who I'm sure are great at fetch and catch. So I'm thinking if I regularly socialize him with them maybe he'll learn how to play? Or maybe a dog park? Any tips?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

How recent is recent? If you haven't had the dog for at least a month then it is probably still settling in and it will relax and enjoy itself. So I wouldn't try to force him to play just take him out on walks and runs to burn off his energy since he doesn't know how to play yet then once he feels secure and ready he will let you know when he wants to play.

My puppy, got him at 9 weeks, didn't really seem interested in playing till a couple of days later and even then he wasn't that interested until I had him for a full week.


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

We're approaching about 2 months now. Sometimes he gets really excited and wants to play and runs from one end of the yard to the other at top speed till he gets tired. So I think he want's to play, he just doesn't know what to with toys unless they are filled with treats :\ .


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmm, that is weird. Perhaps someone else will chime in on how to teach the dog to play because I haven't met a dog that didn't know how to play.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Actually, that sounds pretty typical for a husky- most of them think fetch is the dumbest thing ever invented.  You might try pulling-based sports (weight pull, scootering, skiijoring). He might also like a flirt pole- a lot of pit bull people of good and bad types use 'em, but they're basically a giant, dog version of the toy-on-a-string cat toy, LOL - http://www.cosmos-staffords.co.uk/Training/Flirt_Pole/flirt_pole.html (No idea if that site's any good beyond the one page, but that one page looks decent.) 

Kongs are a hit with some Sibes, and some enjoy puzzle-type food games like a buster cube, but not others.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I had an eb that didn't like to play when I first got him. He was a rescue, too. Over time, he learned how to play. It took close to a year, though.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Dogstar said:


> Actually, that sounds pretty typical for a husky- most of them think fetch is the dumbest thing ever invented.


And then there are those that think it's the greatest game ever!  

When someone says that their dog lacks play motivation, what they are really saying is that their dog lacks motivation to do the things that the owner wants them to do. All dogs are motivated, you just have to identify it. That's easier said than done, however. You have to identify what's naturally motivating. Then control it so the dog can only get it from you. You'd be amazed at how the simple act of changing the fetch toy can actually make a dog curious. If your dog shows little interest in small fetch toys, try bigger ones. Or try different materials. How you play fetch can also trigger play activities. Have you tried enthusiastically chasing after your own thrown ball? I'd suggest you do so in the privacy of your own backyard because the neighbors might find you strange, but your dog may notice SOMETHING is happening and it's interesting. Do that for a week, chase after your own thrown fetch toys, and report back to us on how many times your dog trotted out after you, and how many times you were able to snatch the toy away from your dog before he could get it. If you do so like the circus is in town, you might make some progress.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

A woman at my obedience club rescued a husky about 4-6 mths ago that's about 10-14 mths old. Its a very aloof dog, does the basic execises but she said she doesn't know how to play. We've suggested things for her to do to get the dog motivated, but the woman, who's had other dog breeds b4 says she's tried those things & the dog won't play.


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

Dogstar> Oh cool. I think I'll look into the flirt pole thing. Thanks for the info. And yeah he loves Kongs, provided that the treat is to his liking 

LeRoymydog> Ah, well that gives me some hope. Did you keep trying to play with him and it just clicked?

Curbside Prophet> Well I haven't tried chasing the ball myself, although I squeak it and throw it really high and catch it and stuff. I guess running after it..myself is worth a shot. Lol between trying to train loose leash walking and playing theres so many opportunities for me to look stupid


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Curbside, I'm not saying there are not huskies who retrieve and enjoy it. I'm saying, in my experience with the breed (8 years volunteering with and training with them) most huskies do not find retrieving innately reinforcing in the way that retrievers and many of the terriers and herding dogs do.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Dogstar said:


> I'm saying, in my experience with the breed (8 years volunteering with and training with them) most huskies do not find retrieving innately reinforcing in the way that retrievers and many of the terriers and herding dogs do.


I haven't met most huskies, so I can't say the same. But I never intended my example to be a point of disagreement...just an example that retrieving is a motor skill available to huskies, as it is to all dogs.


----------



## russiarulez (Jun 13, 2007)

My Siberian is 5 months old, so I haven't had an experience playing with an adult husky. My pup used to like to play fetch with me, although a little different version of it.. most of the time he would get the ball/stick/whatever and run around with it, without letting me get it back. Recently I started noticing that he's really not interested any more in fetch... he might chase after a ball/stick/whatever, bite it or grab it and let go after a few seconds without any interest. At the dog park he's more interested at trying to take away fetch toys from other dogs, which spells trouble for him most of the time. I'm planning on starting skijoring with him this year, he likes to pull!


----------



## ZDoggirl (Apr 22, 2020)

Dogstar said:


> Curbside, I'm not saying there are not huskies who retrieve and enjoy it. I'm saying, in my experience with the breed (8 years volunteering with and training with them) most huskies do not find retrieving innately reinforcing in the way that retrievers and many of the terriers and herding dogs do.


I agree! I have a siberian husky and she has never cared to play with toys. She might enjoy a new squeak toy the first day, tear it up and be done with it. But balls, frisbees, tug ropes? nope. She won't bat an eye. Now - throw an empty plastic water bottle her way an she'll g to town on it! But toys and playing have just never been her thing. Shes now 6.5 years old


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

ZDoggirl said:


> I agree! I have a siberian husky and she has never cared to play with toys. She might enjoy a new squeak toy the first day, tear it up and be done with it. But balls, frisbees, tug ropes? nope. She won't bat an eye. Now - throw an empty plastic water bottle her way an she'll g to town on it! But toys and playing have just never been her thing. Shes now 6.5 years old


This thread is 13 years old.


----------

